# Bfn day 13....BFP day 14...is it true??



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness...is someone awake? I got a bfn yesterday morning...was expecting it as have been brown bleeding for over aa week.

This morning i tested...its otd and thought last test with the stick i had over before phoning the clinic. And there is a definate cross there. Not getting too excited before i do another test. Dh has gone to tescos to buy another couple of tests now, just waiting for him to get back....... Anyone heard of this before? I'm half excited and half petrified!!!!!!!!

julsxx


----------



## Laurs (Jul 26, 2009)

Juls I said to you yesterday don't get too down, it can all change in 24 hours and it does! A BFP, congratulations hun!!!!!! x x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jul

Just wanted to post, 

I had a bfn on day 12, 13 (and before, i tested from day 9)
on day 14 i had a BFP and couldnt believe it (i had bleeding 2 days before test date)

The BFP is now almost 16 months

I had ICSI tx

~E~


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

oh my goodness, i think i;m in a bi of shock!!!! I can't wait for dh to come back.... it seems to be taking ages.....i so want to have the same result as you holly...that would be amazing...oh dh i back...will be back later.

Thanks laursxx

julsxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for  BFP...


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hiya Juls!!

Ive just logged on and noticed this!!! Hun Im     for your BFP!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you

Love Kirsty xxxx


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Juls FINGERS CROSSED....... hope this works....


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Sounds good to me ...the bleeding could of been implantaions bleeding ....the test i used was the clearblue digital ....there are no doubts then ...fingers crossed...

Hope XX


----------



## evieP (May 4, 2009)

well done you am sure the next few tests will say the same


----------



## JKO73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Morning!

I tested early (naughty, I know!) and got a BFN on day 12 and then did a test on OTD (day 14 at my clinic) and got a BFP.  I was VERY shocked!  My DD2 is now nearly 10 months old!

Good luck.

x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

I posted once and lost it all

Ok it looks like it is true....3 tests later and a definate     . I never thought i'd be writing this!!!!

I think i'm in shock....not sure what to do first. How do you go from t0otal despair one day to extreme happiness the next

This should really be a warning about testing early!!!!

Thanks for all your suppot!!!!

Julsxx


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations Juls!!!! Im over the moon for you hun!!

        

Love Kirsty xxxx


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 

Well done you.

Enjoy

City Chic x


----------



## Spanner01 (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations Juls...     I am SOOOOOO pleased for you.... NOW a request...can I have some of your good luck X

love Spanner
xx


----------



## Jodeyne (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations Juls on your  . I tested the day before and it came up neg, i even treated myself to a bit of Alcohol as i felt so upset. Did a test the next day (otd) and i got my bfp and as you can see i am now 25 weeks pregnant.

Well done you

Jodeyne


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Spanner luck and positive vibes being sent your way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1                  

julsxx


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS JULS[/fly]

Bet you and dh are on 

Hooray another positive for lwc swansea, hope youa hve a great 9 months, have you phoned clinic??


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Juls

Huge congratulations hun

Love Dolly xxx​


----------



## Angie-Babe (Apr 27, 2008)

I LOVE this thread!

I tested yesterday and today both BFN - OTD is Friday 2 days time.  Had given up hope but having read this I guess I shouldn't crack open the wine just yet?!

Hope my news on Friday is as good as yours Juls.

Love Angie. x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Good luck angie babe...its a long wait the 2ww but things can change in 1 day. 

Stay positive and don't give up hope till the fat lady sings and i aint sung yet!!!


Thanks for all your messages, i have tested again a week later and its still a bfp. I'm still bleeding though which is a worry, this 3ww to the scan is probably worse than the 2ww. So scan is sept 1st, hope and     everything will be ok.

Julsx


----------

